# Need advice on to repair or replace!!



## DiBs (Oct 16, 2007)

I have a 5 year old P/W, Honda enigne 2700 psi @3 gpm. I maintain it real well. While working yesterday soaping water started running the other way through the detergent injection tube, over flowing the 5 gallon bucket. My question is would it be better to repair the pump, or replace the machine. I p/w about 4 days a month on average. I'm a one man show so da funds are low!!


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Dibs, is your chem injector on the intake side of the pump, where the supply hose hooks up? or on the outlet side where the pressure comes out?

Probably just need to clean out/replace the injector part...

Not worth it to rebuild or replace those little pumps.

I was in HD today and saw PW about that size discounted to $279
r


----------



## jackrabbit5 (Oct 1, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Dibs, is your chem injector on the intake side of the pump, where the supply hose hooks up? or on the outlet side where the pressure comes out?
> 
> Probably just need to clean out/replace the injector part...
> 
> ...


I have to agree with tmrrptr. It's probably the injector.


----------



## DiBs (Oct 16, 2007)

> Dibs, is your chem injector on the intake side of the pump, where the supply hose hooks up? or on the outlet side where the pressure comes out?


It's on the intake side. I'll see if replacing the injector takes care of it.
Thanks


----------



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Dibs,
See how it works without the injector in there.
Is pressure still OK?
Injector on intake side not the best way to go...
All those chemicals can eat up a pump.
If pump is OK, try what they call a downstream injector.
Is better for the pump.
Or you could try an Xjet...
r


----------

